# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Ogre via Qt (frameEvent?)

## jaero

Bonjour,

Je dveloppe actuellement une application 3D utilisant Ogre pour le rendu et Bullet pour la physique. Afin de crer une interface sympa, j'ai dcid d'utiliser Qt.
L'intgration s'est bien pass et Ogre et Bullet sont parfaitement mis dans mon OgreWidget de Qt.
Mon seul problme est que je n'arrive pas  trouver de mthode me permettant d'avoir un update() perpetuel de ma scne. Je capte bien tous les Events de Qt (QPaintEvent, QMoveEvent, QKeyEvent, ...) mais aucun ne me permet de pouvoir raffraichir ma scne en permanence, ils ne sont capts que lorsque ma souris bouge.
Je cherche donc  imiter la mthode frameStarted(Ogre::FrameEvent & evt) de Ogre::FrameListener qui est appele en permanence dans une application Ogre.
Lorsque je cre cette mthode dans mon OgreWidget en hritant de Ogre::FrameListener, l'venement FrameEvent n'est toujours capt que lors d'un mouvement de souris....

Si quelqu'un a une solution  ce problme, je suis preneur.
D'avance merci

----------


## Mat007

Salut,

Utilise un QTimer ?

MAT.

----------


## IrmatDen

Salut,

+1 pour un QTimer rgl sur 0 ms qui ordonne un update() ; tu seras sr qu'il sera produit  chaque passage dans la boucle d'vnement.

Edit: et pour ton frameEvent, tu peux toujours l'utiliser ; le fait qu'il ne soit utilis que lors du passage de la souris est d au fait qu'un paintEvent soit balanc (et je suppose que tu fais le dessin avec Ogre par cet vnement).

----------


## jaero

C'est bon tout fonctionne!
Un QTimer rgl sur 0ms est parfait, merci  vous deux, je n'y aurais pas pens.
L'appli tourne trs bien et les update de rendu et de physique se droulent comme je voulais.
A+

----------

